# Help please on Xmas prezzies !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

well we have befriended an old widow and her daughter in the local cafe /bar.
I buy her a choc bar and hubby buys her coffee every few days and she gives me the most amazing fresh eggs.
It's so funny but she doesn't speak a word of English and our Portuguese is very limited but we find ourselves outside the cafe sharing a coffee and gabbing away to each other !
Thing is this afternoon we met again for a drink and she gave us xmas presents all wrapped up ! I received a beautiful Xmas tablecloth and hubby got socks ! ( she made us open the prezzieS there and then ! )
Thing is we were planning to buy them a gift anyway but have no idea where to start !
I know they both love chocolate so would a big box of choccies be acceptable or should we go for something more practical ?
She is the most amazing Portuguese womani have yet to meet and we can sit for hours just being in each others company and talking whether we understand each other or not !!!!!
So suggestions please ????
Regards 
Kim


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry I cannot help with any advice but just to say when things like this happen in life, it's great...two humans trying to communicate with neither fully understanding the other but enjoying each others company...well done! :clap2:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We were in a similar position (including the language barrier) with several of our neighbours & I'm glad to say I took the precaution of having several fancy boxes of choccies etc on standby to give to people & it seems to have worked for us.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We've always found typically "English" type things have been well received so always have a few handy things stored


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Each year I give my neighbours an English style Christmas Cake...fully decorate. It means a coup
le of days baking but well worthwhile. I also make a Christmas pudding to go with it (complete with reheating instructions and some bandy butter!!!

Really anything will be welcome and something they would not normally get for themselves


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We as a family went to Ansio yesterday for the monthly buffet lunch at a local restaurant. There were about 50 people there made up of English, Dutch and a German couple. As much as you can eat and drink for 11euro. They just kept bringing out more and more food until you couldn’t eat any more.
The journey from Tomar usually takes about 75/80 minutes along the N110 with the lorries slowing you down or thundering towards you on the opposite side of the road so not a pleasant journey.
Yesterday as we went along most of the IC3 now called the A13 was open and hardly a car on the dual carriageway and the trip took us only 35 minutes one way. What an improvement but all the electric tolls were working. The return journey was 4.90 euro for tolls but saved us 90 minutes in time. It was all landscaped and a very pleasant and fast journey with no stress.
When we got back a big basket of oranges was standing by our front gate laid out in the form of a pyramid. It was Carlos our neighbour who had bought them. He is a good man and a friend so now we have a tin of Quality Street ready for him when we see him. The chocolates have been waiting for him for 3 weeks now. It is difficult to catch up with him as he is a builder and has 8 houses on the go so is always flying around. May you and your family have a great Xmas my friend. :xmastree:


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for all replies folks.
I had a lovely tin of m&s shortbread ..... But we ate it !
Some great ideas from you. Next year I will attempt an English Xmas cake and get family to bring big tins of sweets from UK.
I am now off to the shops to find something sweet and British ( at inflated prices but the ladies are worth it ! )
Merry Xmas everyone.
Regards
Kim


----------

